# Идём к врачу



## nuwa (17 Апр 2011)

Здравствуйте, дорогие наши врачи и форумчане!

У меня вопрос, который звучал неоднократно в сообщениях новичков, приходящих на форум. Если честно, то и я бы на него с огромным удовольствием получила бы ответ, так как под натиском друзей и родных, правда со скрипом, решила заняться своим здоровьем всерьёз. 

Итак, все мы знаем, как ценно время врача , а уж как ценны наши усилия, чтобы к нему попасть - я вообще молчу. Осбенно, если дело касается поликлинического невролога, ортопеда (если кто помнит, то и такие таблички иногда встречаются на кабинетах в наших поликлиниках). Поэтому хочется провести время в кабинете с максимальной пользой для себя и интересом к своей персоне со стороны врача. Что для этого нужно? Какие обследования необходимо сделать перед тем, как попасть на приём к неврологу, чтобы не тратить попусту его и своё время? Какой давности и какие обследования для невролога имеют интерес? Разумеется, что речь идёт о тематике нашего с Вами форума - проблемах с болями в спине, головными болями и т.д.


----------



## Нюшка (18 Апр 2011)

Не надо с проблемами тематики нашего форума ходить лечиться к неврологу, особенно к районному. То есть, я вполне серьезно говорю. Их дело бумажки оформлять. Ксения, ты-то знаешь, как называется наш врач!
А невролог в поликлинике нужен только чтоб больничный оформить. Для этого достаточно зайти и сказать-не могу, болю. И даже лучше, если ничего заранее не будет обследовано, тогда он сам рентген(больше-то вряд ли) назначит. И все довольный-и невролог при деле, и больничный подольше, чтоб пациент смог нужного врача найти и полечиться.


----------



## Буся (18 Апр 2011)

nuwa написал(а):


> ортопеда (если кто помнит, то и такие таблички иногда встречаются на кабинетах в наших поликлиниках)


Не видала такого ни разу  Что касается лечения - можно и к неврологу, только надо посуетиться и найти ХОРОШЕГО ( а это часто не в районной поликлинике... и за деньги. Хотя.. сейчас вроде имеем право выбирать поликлиники.) Если хочешь получить результат, а не просто больничный , обязательно возьми свежее МРТ (до полугода) того отдела, что беспокоит (обычно, по моему опыту, этого достаточно для хорошего врача). Ну, и если есть какие другие осмотры-анализы, уже сделанные, все бери с собой. Врач после осмотра сам скажет, нужно ли что еще. Это все из собственного опыта. Удачи!!


----------

